# The reason for the 10.5.7 non-release



## Satcomer (May 6, 2009)

Well I have been in touch with some old college friends and they have info (because of certain jobs -I don't want to get her fired) say 10.5.7 will have code it it to make it the last major update before Snow Leopard. They are holding 10.5.7 back until late May because they(Apple) are afraid that code in the update will give people clues on what is in Snow Leopard. This is why 10.5.7 has not been released yet, so wait until late May before it is released.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 6, 2009)

All the news sites are reporting that Friday (May 8) will see the release of 10.5.7.

http://www.google.com/search?q=10.5...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

I guess there's only one way to find out...


----------



## Satcomer (May 8, 2009)

Well it is late Friday May 8th 2009 and no update. I still believe it will be released the week of May 18th to May 22nd. I hear that the delay now is Safari 4 Beta problems.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 8, 2009)

Arr, you win again, Batman!  But this isn't over!


----------



## Mikuro (May 8, 2009)

Does that mean Snow Leopard is expected soon-ish? I haven't heard a timeframe since in a while, and the last one I did hear is long past.

I'm getting tired of not buying a new computer until I know more about Snow Leopard.  Not that my 4-year-old Mac Mini doesn't still do its job, but increasingly bloated software (I'm lookin' at _you_, Xcode 3!) is dragging me down a bit.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 8, 2009)

I think it's expected this summer... doesn't Apple have an Expo or conference or something coming up in about a month?


----------



## Mikuro (May 8, 2009)

The Worldwide Developers Conference is in June. I think they usually announce details of a new OS a while before they actually release it. So maybe they'll preview Snow Leopard at WWDC and set a release date for a couple months later.

Or maybe they'll spring it on us. If Snow Leopard really is primarily under-the-hood changes (i.e., not ooh-and-aah-worthy to the mainstream), it would make sense not to hype it as much as past releases.

Still, WWDC wouldn't seem like the place for it. Maybe it'll just be a random Tuesday.


----------



## Satcomer (May 8, 2009)

I believe 10.6 will be discussed along with iPhone 3.0 and a new iPhone at WWDC. Snow Leopard most likely be released early fall.


----------



## Captain Code (May 10, 2009)

The first preview of 10.6 was last summer at WWDC.  They gave out pre-release copies of an early build and have been seeding it to ADC members for a while.  I'm guessing it'll be complete by WWDC this year which is June 8-12.


----------



## icemanjc (May 12, 2009)

Apparently the 10.5.7 update has been released, according to MacRumors. However, I have yet to see it in the Software Update Utility.


----------



## sgould (May 12, 2009)

Downloading it now


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 12, 2009)

Satcomer said:


> They are holding 10.5.7 back until late May because they(Apple) are afraid that code in the update will give people clues on what is in Snow Leopard. This is why 10.5.7 has not been released yet, so wait until late May before it is released.


Well, apparently we were both wrong... heh...


----------



## sgould (May 12, 2009)

Just the upgrade download available at the moment in UK.  But it seems OK so far.......


----------



## Mikuro (May 12, 2009)

442MB! And that's not even the Combo updater.

Speaking of which, here's the URL: http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/macosx_updates/macosx1057comboupdate.html


----------



## sgould (May 13, 2009)

Yes, the Combi's available here too now.  I'll use that for updating the other machine.


----------



## icemanjc (May 13, 2009)

Mikuro said:


> 442MB! And that's not even the Combo updater.
> 
> Speaking of which, here's the URL: http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/macosx_updates/macosx1057comboupdate.html



Hmm, thats how much my server update was. My normal update was just 272MB.


----------



## icemanjc (May 13, 2009)

I also noticed in the 10.5.7 update that they changed the Energy Saver icon in System Preferences to a fluorescent lightbulb instead of an incandescent.


----------



## Randy Singer (May 13, 2009)

The biggest difference that I've noticed so far with 10.5.7 is that running Disk Utility/Repair Permissions is drastically faster!  In fact, it takes just a few seconds!

Is it the same for others?


----------



## icemanjc (May 13, 2009)

Nope not for me, it takes the same amount of time as before. I guess it depends on how big your hard drive is and how many problems there are.

EDIT: The actually repairing was quite quick (around a 1-2 minutes), but the reading of the database was as slow as usual.


----------



## Satcomer (May 14, 2009)

icemanjc said:


> I also noticed in the 10.5.7 update that they changed the Energy Saver icon in System Preferences to a fluorescent lightbulb instead of an incandescent.



Yep i noticed this also. However I had to use the Combo Update to get the fluorescent light bulb to change on my new Mac Pro, the Delta Update didn't change the icon and I suspect it happened this way because this new Mac Pro came with 10.5.x already on it.


----------



## Captain Code (May 18, 2009)

The new icon happened a while ago but not all computers it seems.  My 10.5.7 still has the incandescent bulb icon
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=9483222


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 18, 2009)

Yep -- older Mac computers (including all PowerPC-based Macs) showed an incandescent bulb for the Energy Saver icon, even through 10.5.6 (at least all of mine did).

My MacBook (mid 2007) showed the fluorescent bulb icon when I first installed Leopard on it.

It seems that the icon is (er, was) partly based upon the Mac model and also partly based upon the system version -- or, perhaps, one or the other (or none in the Captain's case).


----------



## Randy Singer (May 18, 2009)

Just another data point.  

I have an Intel-based 24-inch iMac that has been fully updated to OS X 10.5.7, and it still shows the incandescent (not the florescent) bulb.

I didn't use the combo updater for the latest update; I used Software Update.  So that may be at least a partial explanation.


----------



## icemanjc (May 18, 2009)

Well, I've installed it on a 1st Generation Mac Mini PowerPC, 2nd Generation MacBook Intel, and a 2nd Generation G5 PowerMac. They all have the fluorescent lightbulb, plus they were updated through Software Update.


----------



## fryke (May 19, 2009)

Wow. How one small icon can be discussed so thoroughly.  Software Update brought the new icon to my iMac as well as my MacBook Air. Combo Updater did the same on all the computers I've used it on.

On the other discussion: All the hints I have point to a release of Mac OS X 10.6 _after_ WWDC, probably in early Autumn.


----------



## Randy Singer (May 19, 2009)

fryke said:


> On the other discussion: All the hints I have point to a release of Mac OS X 10.6 _after_ WWDC, probably in early Autumn.



I suspect that would be correct.  Apple has contracts with big purchasers not to abandon models for three years.  The last G5 model that was marketed will fall outside the three year range after the summer is over.  So, if one believes that OS X 10.6 will abandon PPC support, an Autumn release date makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Doctor X (May 22, 2009)

Since updating chicks now dig me.

--J.D.

P.S. Anything thing else materially different?


----------



## icemanjc (May 22, 2009)

I did notice one after updating on my G5. It seems after I updated to 10.5.7 that GarageBand becomes almost unresponsive, the window moves slowly when you drag it, songs won't even play and just nothing goes as normally. Yet while running it every other program works flawlessly. I have also thrown out the cache and preferences, the usual permission fixes and it still has problems.


----------



## Gerardo (May 25, 2009)

Hey, I'm downloading the 10.5.7 update and the "Installing 1 item" progress bar has been frozen for more than an hour. I don't know if I should force-quit or what in this situation, any suggestions?

EDIT: Nevermind. I force quit, restarted and the update is complete apparently!


----------



## Doctor X (May 25, 2009)

Meanwhile my DVD player stopped working after allowing the automatic update. 

*_Starts Looking for Combo-Update_*

--J.D.


----------



## Doctor X (May 26, 2009)

*_Enjoys Brand New Replacement DVD Drive Which is MUCH Better and Stuff_*

Though just for laughs, I ran permissions repair and it keeps coming up that a set of permissions "differ."  Do not notice anything else.

--J.D.


----------



## fryke (May 26, 2009)

Gerardo: I'd still reapply the combo updater, since this doesn't seem right. I'm not sure everything was completed correctly.


----------



## Natobasso (May 26, 2009)

10.5.7 is having some weird issues: http://thesalon.blogspot.com. One user on MacFixit reported a fix having to do with older xVid Quicktime Plugins (calling home issue).


----------

